# How is an Open Driving Class judged?



## Becky Horat (Aug 28, 2012)

I drove my gelding in a Mini/Pony Pleasure driving class at our local Fair this weekend. It was so much fun. I started wondering how they judge this. Do they look strictly at how the horse moves/works and his manners? Do they judge the driver or turnout at all in these classes? Just curious. I have no complaints, just wondering.

And a friend showed her Mini in an Open bridle in the class and was thinking she was marked down for that. Are blinders mandatory?

We also drove in the Obstacle class and Gambler's choice. Happy to say the Minis held their own against all the Draft horses. We won Obstacle and tied first place in Gambler's choice. Had a great time.


----------



## Sue_C. (Aug 28, 2012)

Blinders are mandatory in the Equine Canada rule book I am pretty sure of it. I think ADS is likely the same??

At our open shows and Exhibitions we use our Equine Canadian rule book...much easier than expecting all judges to know AMHA,and/or AMHR rules.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 28, 2012)

I had such a good time with you and Ted and the group! Thank you again for letting me hang out.



Becky Horat said:


> I started wondering how they judge this. Do they look strictly at how the horse moves/works and his manners? Do they judge the driver or turnout at all in these classes? Just curious.


It depends tremendously on your particular open show. Some clubs or groups have clear-cut rules written down for how the classes are to be judged, and I've seen those rules vary drastically from show to show. Some use QH or draft horse judges who of course place their favorite style of turnout just as an AMHA/R judge or ADS judge would. In an open "Pony/Mini Driving Class" like that I think the judge probably placed the turnout that overall gave the best impression which would include gaits, driver's turnout, manners, and overall performance. I know when several of our local clubs and fairs added driving classes the judges (one of whom was an old friend of mine from 4-H and elementary school days) contacted me asking what to look for because they didn't know anything about driving! That's pretty common, really. It's not something most carded judges are educated on. Thus sometimes the results in an open show may be rather skewed or horses with major harness problems may get a ribbon because the judge doesn't know there's anything unsafe.



Becky Horat said:


> And a friend showed her Mini in an Open bridle in the class and was thinking she was marked down for that. Are blinders mandatory?


That also varies and should be stated in the rules. I doubt they were mandatory at your event as if they were, the judge should have pulled her into the center and told her she was using illegal equipment or outright disqualified her entry. My honest evaluation was that she didn't do as well because her handsome little man had a harder time pulling in the deep arena and thus did more of a slow jog trot during your class, which is a major no-no if you want to place. She had a lovely turnout and I thought she did quite well! She just needs to get him moving out more. And remember, there were only two of you and somebody had to get second. It doesn't mean the judge didn't like her!

Leia


----------



## Sandee (Sep 1, 2012)

Usually they look at the "overall" picture. If your harness isn't quite proper or your dressed sloppy (like that ever happens - but it does sometimes at open shows). I'd say at an open show the judge probably didn't count down for no blinders but if he/she were a "carded" judge with AMHR or A then they might as they would tend to follow the breed rules. Like Leia says an open show will really look at the way the horse moves and it's manners (like when backing). The minis are at a disadvantage in a deep footed arena.

However, my mini mare beat 3 ponies and 1 other mini at a state show to win state champion one year. (yes, I'm prejudice - she's all heart!)


----------

